# shattered screen



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

The one time I take off my case my beloved Bionic kisses the cold Chicago sidewalk once and for all. Okay perhaps that's a bit over dramatic but I've never seen a screen shattered so badly. It looks like I took a baseball bat to it. I guess im gonna get the nexus to replace it. But I'm gotta admit I loved my Bionic and since I got kicked off assursion for 2 claims I have to wait a year from the second claim to get back on the insurance. :-(


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

i'm on my replacement cus i was running speed test on my bike and between the 150-160mph range it fell out, and more than just the screen busted xD


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would just have it fixed by someone local. you can find the screen on ebay for $45-50, and I would think another $30 would get someone good to fix it. so for $80, you have a good bionic. and isn't it $100 for the claim anyway?


----------

